# Ayuda con PIC18F4550



## edonomow (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola, recien me llego un sample de 3 PIC 18F4550, y quisiera saber si me podrian pasar algún esquema para probarlo en Protoboard, con USB y algun programita para eso, lo que pasa, es que lo conecto a la PC y no lo reconoce.

Tambien quisiera saber si, el capacitor VUSB, es obligatorio y que valor es el mejor.

Gracias


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 11, 2010)

El PIC18F4550 solo tiene un módulo USB interno (slave), no por eso lo reconoce la PC, lo que se debe de poner es un programa que configure el módulo USB... revisa este tema desde el primer mensaje: Control de dispositivos a través del módulo USB del PIC18F2550 que son familia.
Es importante saber configurar los fuses y tener un hardware mínimo que por supuesto el condensador de VUSB es importante (revisa el valor en el datasheet), por lo general es de 470nF.


----------

